# Why do frogs climb on wet glass?



## Colleen53

I asked this question on another forum that had my viv build, so I thought I would start a new post. This may seem like a silly question, but I know that my leucs and sometimes auratus frogs like to climb on the wet glass, but just recently after having my mantellas for 5 months, one of them is starting to climb in the morning. Can someone maybe explain this? Thanks, Colleen


----------



## ASM_rider

Im guessing just to get some of the water or maybe to cool down. Beautiful colors on that mantella.


----------



## yumpster

Well for a simple answer, I always just assumed they climbed on the glass just because they can. Frogs will find their way pretty much anywhere.


----------



## eos

They are Tree Walkers


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Pretty much every morning one of my Leucs. is always stuck to the glass door of my Exo-Terra!
I think it`s because the little pig can`t wait to be fed.

John


----------



## Rana Exotica

Mine seem to look like they are searching for food. Climb climb climb, slide slide slide, repeat.


----------



## pl259

Because their tanks are too small!


----------



## Colleen53

pl259 said:


> Because their tanks are too small!


So MANY different answers, but the one above is not the correct one. My tank is 55 gallons of lush plants! Certain frogs really enjoy climbing and others could care less. I have plenty of room for these guys. And of course it is always in the morning-not hot!


----------



## jubjub47

Colleen53 said:


> So MANY different answers, but the one above is not the correct one. My tank is 55 gallons of lush plants! Certain frogs really enjoy climbing and others could care less. I have plenty of room for these guys. And of course it is always in the morning-not hot!


It's much smaller than what it where it would have to live in Madagascar  I think that the frogs don't understand the glass and why they can't get to what they see beyond it. I've got tanks with and without the sides blackened and I never see them climb the black sides. Just the viewable sides of the tanks.


----------



## Boondoggle

Ok, I'm really second guessing myself since no one else said this, but I thought it was for hydration. I thought their ventral surfaces where fairly permeable (one reason not to hold them) and this was their main method of hydration.


Yeah, belly drinkin'...I said it.


----------



## Gaz1987

My frogs climb the glass too, I have both aboreal and terrestrial frogs and they all climb. 

They seem to climb mainly in the morning but I have seen them climb at other times of the day. They also climb all the other sides of the vivaria and all my vivs are covered with backgrounds.

On another note all of their vivs have water areas thats not including the canisters and broms which all hold water aswell. So I cannot believe that they climb to hydrate.

I think the main reason frogs climb the glass is because they can , if they were in the wild im sure they would find something to climb such as a brom or a tree etc. in the morning and during the day.


----------



## Colleen53

Great answer! And thanks for all the different ones as well. In the meantime, it is so fun to watch and even take pics of our frogs bellies!!. I asked this question, because I had NEVER seen my mantellas (baroni) belly before he started climbing on the glass and he does have beautiful colors and markings.


----------



## Boondoggle

True, all frogs do climb just because they climb. It's just walking with elevation, and no one is suggesting that frogs just climb to hydrate. 

But when a frog climbs on/clings to/lays against WET glass, he is hydrating. It's a source of cool water and he is laying his drinking patch against it. Now, whether that is his express intention or not, well, you would have to ask the frog. But it seems likely to me. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/27829-habit-sitting-butt-against-glass.html


----------



## yumpster

When they climb the glass, they very well could be hydrating...but I doubt that is THE reason they do it. In a 100% humid environment, they can hydrate wherever they want at any time.


----------



## Gaz1987

Yes a frogs belly is very interesting, alot are very colourful and not always what you would expect. Definately a good photo opportunity 

If there is water available the frogs can obviously hydrate whenever they choose. I was not dismissing the fact that the frogs do not hydrate when climbing glass as they more than likely will take the opportunity to hydrate if needed.


----------



## Boondoggle

yumpster said:


> In a 100% humid environment, they can hydrate wherever they want at any time.


...Except the glass, which is always visibly beaded with water...and takes up about 50% of the navigable surface of the tank...not there...Got it. 

My passive-aggressiveness aside, Maybe I keyed in on the wrong part of the question. I thought the OP was asking why a frog would spend time clinging to the wet glass for periods of time. If the question is "why do frogs climb objects", then the question could indeed be answered "because it's there".

The truth is, it's all speculation...they might just like showing their bellies!


----------



## Gaz1987

Boondoggle said:


> My passive-aggressiveness aside, Maybe I keyed in on the wrong part of the question. I thought the OP was asking why a frog would spend time clinging to the wet glass for periods of time. If the question is "why do frogs climb objects", then the question could indeed be answered "because it's there".


The question was and still is -


> Why do frogs climb on wet glass?


The reason for talking about frogs climbing other objects is to give examples to Colleen, of what they would do in the wild as they do not have glass in their wild habitat now do they. So I am pretty sure that to answer the question people need to discuss what frogs climb on. 
Otherwise it would be a sharp answer which would not sound so pleasant something along the lines of " Frogs climb the glass because they can". Going into a little detail will actually help other members including Colleen and let them know they are not doing anything wrong.

A simple question and it has a simple answer frogs will climb so if its glass in their way instead of a tree, plant or rock etc they will still attempt at climbing it.

Colleen it is very impressive to see how dart frogs climb and the how high up they will actualy travel. You should have much fun watching them scale the glass. I look all the time at my vivs especially when condensated to catch a glimps of the different coloured and patterened undersides.


----------



## Colleen53

Totally agree with you Gaz2987. Watching my frogs in the morning climb is a treat to wake up to. Appreciate your replies and input. Colleen


----------



## Ed

The extra moisture on the glass allows for the frogs to use the moisture to create more adhesion with thier body enabling them to scale the glass. The extra moisture on the glass also reduces the loss skin secretions that could also allow the frog to gain traction....

So it does come down go because they can...

I have doubts that it really is due to osmoregulation as the frog would't need to keep scaling the glass unless it has absorbed all the water in one spot......


Ed


----------



## Boondoggle

Ed said:


> I have doubts that it really is due to osmoregulation as the frog would't need to keep scaling the glass unless it has absorbed all the water in one spot.....


I have to admit, that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## jeffdart

I think the little frog tracks they leave behind is the best part.


----------



## Gaz1987

Some very good points have been made there. 

Colleen you are very welcome. 

To make it a little more interesting maybe people could post a few pictures of their own frogs climbing the viv glass. 

Providing that is ok with you Colleen of coarse.


----------



## Colleen53

Yes of course...that would be great to see other bellies. It was just so interesting to see AFTER 5 months of having my mantella in the tank, that he started climbing on the glass. He usually is on the ground floor. Thank you Ed for that clarification.


----------



## Gaz1987

Ok cool, I will try and dig out some pics.
No doubt some people may have a few words to say about some of the frogs I put on with regard to legality but please dont turn this thread into a debate.


----------



## Gaz1987

One of my baby Intermedius that I raised some time ago.


















There will be more once I find my other camera


----------



## Dfrog

Sweet frogs hope you can find camera to show more pics.

I want more! more!! more!!!


----------



## jubjub47

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...lets-see-those-bellies.html?highlight=bellies

My contribution to this belly thread....don't think any are mine though


----------



## bksbuddha

I agree w/the can theory. Both my Bicolors & Auratus just love to climb up all sides of the vivs...especially when they squeeze in between the top of the tank & their backgrounds.  Or maybe they just love to scare the daylights outta mommy w/their jumping from the second floors to the glass. I firmly believe that my Auratus may have been window washers in a previous life: They love nothing more than sitting in the pool, then jumping as high on the glass as possible, & then proceeding to slide down. 
 I'm gonna have to work on the belly shots myself. I just realized that I only have one of them. I've had plenty of opportunities, just didn't think that others would appreciate them as much as I do. Thanks for creating the opening & stay tuned.


----------



## Gaz1987

I would love to see some pics of your frogs and im sure more people will appreciate them than you think 

Im still trying to find my camera haven't had time really will find it soon though 

It would be good to see some of other peoples pics, so come on dont be shy


----------



## bksbuddha

I just took a bunch the other day after reading the post, so brace yourself. Here they are:
Baby Belly

















Hector Belly








Stripe Belly in corner








Black Beauty Belly (that ones funny!  )








Lemon Drop Belly








And last but not least the only one I had before my photoshoot, baby Gizmo Belly








Hope y'all enjoyed as much as I do. And now ya know that I have a bunch of fat Auratus.  Would any of y'all be able to tell me which are females? Figured I'd ask. I know for a fact that Lemon Drop is a male, but not sure on the others. Their toes all look the same to me. I know that at least one of the Auratus is male...thinking Hector. 
Sorry it took me so long to post them, but I've been a bit busy w/the kid & her accident the other day. She managed to scrape up her eye rather badly (took a pic of that too) & ended up finding out that she also fractured her arm..."an acute buckle fracture of the distal radius."


----------

